# should we move back to Canada??



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi I moved to canada from scotland 6 years ago and met and married hubby over there 4 years ago. (he lived in canada all his life) 3 years ago we decided to move to scotland. He has lost his job and is homesick and now wants to go back.
we dont have any savings as they were used up relocating over here. we dont have jobs to go to and would be living with his dad so we are wondering if we should take the chance and move back. We would have our suitcases and that would be all. no personal effects as we cant afford shipping and would have to sell off our stuff. Hubby thinks that in the long run we would have better opportunities for jobs etc and is totally fed up with the UK. I am at a loss as what to do. Having lived in Canada, i found it ok so wouldnt bother me where we live but its just the thought of not having our own place and of course, my possessions. I do know that these things are material but at 45 years, starting again is stressing me out.
Will this be a better move and is the UK going down the tubes and perhaps, time to move on.
Would love to hear your views
Thanks.


----------

